# Vintage antique sling shot



## Jeff’s DeerSlayer (Jul 20, 2021)

I’ve owned this vintage Deerslayer slingshot for years now. I’ve tried finding others for sale but no luck. Only pamphlets or old advertisements sheets listed on eBay but not the slingshot itself. I put a new rubber sling on it to shoot and test it out. The slingshot itself is in great condition other the most is the original red paint if gone on the majority of it. Does anyone know anything on these as far as price or is anyone interested in it?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That's an awesome bit of slingshot history. They have a reputation for being pretty good shooters. I suspect the value is an item for negotiation.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I’d get with “Flatband” about it. He just sold his collection. He’s our vintage expert.


----------



## JimmyRustler2244 (Sep 20, 2021)

Little slice of history, right there. 😲

I found a listing of one sold on Fleabay, but it was in a bit of a state, judging from the pictures.

Link:








Vintage Deerslayer Slingshot Sling Shot Killdeer ? | eBay


There are still remnants of the old sling still in the holders.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Jeff,you have a real classic there Bud! The Deerslayer was the Killdeer's bigger brother. Carl Tinker,the inventor, made the 2 models. Both of them were great shooters. The value on the Deerslayer in decent shape? It could be anywhere from $20 to $70. Right now collectables of all types are down value wise. Covid maybe the cause? Well, good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Neat design. I 've never seen one of these.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for sharing  

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------

